# Workhorse Products Improves Popular Flashback Shuttle Flash-Cure Unit



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The new and improved Flashback, a shuttle flash-cure unit that eliminates the need to dedicate a print head to flashing, is now more versatile and easy to use giving shops more flexibility to meet the changing needs of a wide range of jobs. 

While the original was attached to the press, the new version is mounted on a stand with locking casters that allows it to be rolled to other stations and presses. It’s also height adjustable and will work with the Freedom, Javelin and Sabre automatic presses.

It can be used in two ways. It retains its ability to print, flash, and cool all on the same head, but it also can be used as a traditional standalone flash. 

Once in position, the shuttle automatically slides its thin quartz element between the garment and screen. At a temperature of 1,000 degrees, it flashes the design and then automatically returns to its starting position. After each flash, the garment is cooled with built-in turbo fans. 

With the increase in the use of waterbase, discharge, and specialty eco-type inks, a fourth fan has been added to increase the air flow making it more effective in the curing and cooling of shirts.

The Flashback features four modes that can be set to accommodate any type of print job. For a standard single flash, it will print one stroke, then flash. If a double stroke is needed for better coverage, the press and flash can be set to stroke twice and flash once. 

It also can be set to print one stroke, flash, and print another stroke without a second flash; or print, flash, print, and flash again for a super bright white underbase.

Workhorse Products has distributors throughout the United States, Canada, Turkey, England, Belgium, Peru, Panama, Venezuela, Columbia, Costa Rica, Guatemala, and China. For more information or the distributor nearest you, visit


----------

